# Rosebud West, Victoria



## Trogdor (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi All,

Has anybody fished Rosebud West in Victoria before? Was wondering is that specific area a good location, and if so what species are present, and how far out to hit decent waters?

Thanks!


----------



## maccayak (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi There,

You should speak to Elm and Matty, I am pretty sure they sometimes fish down that way. I only live at Safety Beach, however I have never ventured down Rosebud way.

Cheers Geoff


----------



## hackonayak (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey Trogdor apparently there r good whiting and flatty spots around Rosebud not too far out either. I havnt fished there yet but the local tackle shop will point you in the right direction.Thumper whiting are the norm there also the flattys are supposed to be a easy catch on soft plastics....> Gonna hit it it quite a bit this hope this helps......cheers Paul


----------



## Trogdor (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

if you can head down towards Blairgowrie, there are good squid, whiting and garfish around the boats. The tide runs pretty hard but if you can get a sp down deep there are some good drop offs where some reasonble flathead lurk. There is a reef off Rosebud that holds pinkies and the tackle shop at Rye sells maps with local fishing marks, marked on them.


----------

